# Must See Places Travelling Through Germany and Beyond



## Chazzer (May 11, 2009)

Hi Guys

Mrs C and myself have decided to have change from visiting Spain this year and are planning to travel through Germany down to North Italy and then travel back through Southern France in the eight weeks we have available (unfortunately we are tied to the school holiday period).

As we are relative newbies, we would appreciate any advice from the more experienced members on here about the must see places to see in Germany and in any of the other countries we intend to visit.

We are looking for a peaceful break which includes a bit walking and cycling (and a bit of drinking) along the way.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Rothenburg ODT and the Bodensee

Dick


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

definitely drive down the Mosel Valley from Luxembourg into Germany - it's a beautiful river valley, loads of vineyards, and places to stay/eat/visit

we've done it a couple of times - never regretted it


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

hi Dave 

well as far as we talk of a bit of drinking ( I understood beer) you should take into consideration that there are numerous breweries spread all over Germany. As we start in the north , the Flensburger Brewery (Flensburger Beer) would be no. 1 , not far away we continue with Hansen`s Brewery as well in Flensburg. Furthermore we have the Hintz Brewery in Marne (Northsea) and finally the Brauberger Brewery in Lubeck (Baltic side) . These are only the famous drinking places allowing walks and extended cycling in the very north of Germany ( Schleswig-Holstein) . That`ll take you a week to cope all of this 

Next place with breweries is Hamburg , the pearl of the north. that might costs you at least 3 days ,visiting the harbour , visiting the congress center , old churches as the Hamburg Michel .

below you find a link to find more breweries in Germany :

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_aktiver_Brauereien_in_Deutschland

have fun travelling Germany 
Jan

and forget those oiltrace-tracks along the Mosel and Rhine .... fine for the most, but not a challenge


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

The Mosel from Luxembourg to Koblenz then the Rhine Gorge, there is a stellapaz at Braubach beside which you can get a trip on Gunter and old paddle steamer through the Gorge to Rudesheim and back.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We traveled the Alpenstrasse last year. Its the region in Germany along the border with Austria.
The scenery is spectacular and there are many good and well organized stelplatze.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Oberhausen ,Hamlin , Rhine , Moselle ,Lake Constance ,Black Forest,


----------



## orridge (Apr 30, 2013)

I would second Rothenburg ODT. we planned of just spending the afternoon in this medieval village and ending up staying for two days.

There is a stellplatz just outside the city walls and an awesome beer wholesalers just across the road.


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Einbeck, brewery goes back to the 1300s, was the main beer hanseatic town, had oever 300 breweries at one time. Amazing architecture dating from the 1300s plus Einbeck Brauerei produces superb beer especially their Maibock!!! Lovely stellplatz by the town swimming pool complex - both indoor pools and outdoor in season. Stellplatz is free just pay for water and waste. We were going for a night and ended up staying 5!!!!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I don't think you can go wrong

We loved the Mosel and the Rhine

Wandered for 8 weeks

Would have loved to do some towns but a big motorhome, an even bigger hound :lol: 

Just relax and enjoy

What you don't see this time you can see the next

Have a lovely time

Aldra


----------



## bellabee (May 16, 2010)

Munich, Nuremberg, Bamberg, Passau


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

All the above + Romantische Strasse

Romantic Road


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Here's a specific suggestion, the stellplatz at Wangen, N East of Bodensee. We really like it there. Very interesting town, with a fountain trail.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

some words about Rothenburg: It is indeed very pretty. However, it is also very "touristy". There you certainly won't have any problem brushing up your skills in Japanese, or even Chinese nowadays. :wink: 

Almost equally pretty, a tad more authentic, a lot less overrun, and not too far away from Rothenburg is the town of Dinkelsbühl. "Romantische Strasse" also goes through there, and they have a stellplatz a bit outside adjacent to the local camp site.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## hulltramper (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi.
Hamlin,be outside of the church when the bells ring,and out comes the Pied Piper/rats and children.(certain times).The "Eagles nest",parking for m/h,dogs allowed,a trip on Konigsee lake,m/h p/king needs best part of a day here. Salzburg ?home to some composer also Ice caves near bye.We will be going back down there again,nice area.Schafenhause ??? falls.borders of Switzerland,Germany ? Enjoy
hulltramper


----------



## Chazzer (May 11, 2009)

Many thanks to everyone for the really useful info - will take it all into account in planning the trip - by the looks of it we will not even get as far as Italy!!!

Thanks again one and all


----------



## jako999 (Oct 19, 2006)

All the places above are all great another few on the list is Fussen on the Austrian boarder its a great town and area and its famous for Cinderella's castle. Another great one on the way down is Neckarsulm you stay at a place called Aquatoll its a great swimming complex and you can stay in dedicated motorhome park for free for a couple of nights and dont forget Heidelberg, camp on the stellplatz at Ladenburg and take the train in its really easy. 
Its a great country and loads to see, we are off back again this year for the fourth time.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Did a trip similar to what you are proposing last year but the other way round. The Blog is >here< and may give you some ideas.
peedee


----------

